# Food Safety News Sat 1/25/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 25, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 1/25/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Dutch meat firm fined for lack of cooperation in pork recall*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 25, 2020 12:03 am A meat processing company in the Netherlands has been fined for not fully cooperating during a recall of pork possibly contaminated with Salmonella in 2018. The Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) imposed the fine of more than €500,000 ($552,000) as the firm took “insufficient measures” to withdraw pork that could have been...  Continue Reading


* Consumers report plastic pieces in hamburger; recall initiated for 9 states*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2020 07:26 pm Following consumer complaints, a Chicago company is recalling ground beef in nine states because of contamination with pieces of plastic. There is concern that consumers may have unused portions of the recalled hamburger in their refrigerators or freezers because the expiration date is not until Jan. 31, according to a recall notice posted by the...  Continue Reading


* Feds again withhold information about E. coli outbreak; restaurant chain implicated*
By Coral Beach on Jan 24, 2020 04:54 pm Federal officials today confirmed another E. coli outbreak that they had previously not revealed to the public. Specific details were not available from the CDC or the FDA, but at least four states have been reported with confirmed patients. The most likely source of the E. coli O157:H7, reported by 9 of 11 sick people...  Continue Reading


----------

